# How to write a "Gear Review"



## thetrailboss (Feb 22, 2005)

GEAR REVIEWS 

Feel free to write about your experiences with a piece of outdoor gear. *Please understand that these reviews SHOULD NOT be interpreted as an endorsement by Alpinezone.com or its officers/agents. They are simply to assist readers in their gear purchases. *

Please use the following format for your review (perhaps copy and paste in your message body): 

```
[b]Item and Brand Name:[/b] 

[b]Date Purchased:[/b] 

[b]Retail Outlet:[/b] 

[b]Purchase Price (optional):[/b] 

[b]MSRP: [/b]

[b]Description of item and your experiences:[/b] 

[b]Overall Rating (1-5 with 1 being "horrible" and 5 being "outstanding"): [/b]

[b]Would you recommend the item?[/b] 


[b][Optional] Internet link to manufacturer and/or photo and description from company:[/b]
```




*Please be sure to write, "GEAR REVIEW: Item x,y,z" in the Subject line.  *


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 23, 2005)

Here is an example for you all:

*Item and Brand Name: * Patagonia R4 Windfleece Coat 

*Date Purchased:*  March 2003 

*Retail Outlet:* Middlebury Mountaineer (VT)

*Purchase Price (optional):*   $120

*MSRP: *$215

*Description of item and your experiences: *The golden fleece--very warm and durable.  Made in US.  Can be bulky.  I can't wear it from April through October since it is so warm, so be aware.  The warmth makes it less versatile.  I wear it on cold days...been skiing on days in the teens and it is toasty ALONE with no other shell.  The windproof fleece works.  Worth the money.  Good pockets for carrying stuff and venting.  Nice cord adjustment on waist keeps cold out.  

*Overall Rating (1-5 with 1 being "horrible" and 5 being "outstanding"):* 5 (though it is VERY warm and not quite as versatile as could be)

*Would you recommend the item? *For winter mountaineering and skiing yes.  I try not to use it too much for streetwear, but you see a lot of folks using it for that (why I don't know...it belongs in the mtns  :wink: ).    


*[Optional] Internet link to manufacturer and/or photo and description from company: * www.patagonia.com


----------

